# How do you give Reputation Points?



## Kane (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't get how you give reputation points to members. How do you do it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 26, 2004)

Click the picture of the scale at the upper right corner of each members posts.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 26, 2004)

... AND make sure you do not have "Popups" disabled.

 -Michael


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 26, 2004)

When ever someone gives me rep points, how do I know who did it so I can reply to them if I want to?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 26, 2004)

They would have to sign it in order for you to know who it came from.


----------

